# Ack! Oh no...



## Mantida (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a few days ago my female orchid molted into a subadult, which had me realize that my males were at subadult and were going to molt to adult soon.

Now it's too late to do anything about it... but I guess I can do a last minute speed up for the females.

I'm worried my female won't make it in time. I was going to feed her until she looked like she would pop every day, and hope that she'd molt in two weeks, but this is stretching it a bit. Then after those two weeks she'd have to age for at least 2 weeks... meaning my male must last at least 4 weeks for this to work.  How long do the male H. coronatus live? Fingers crossed....


----------



## Rob Byatt (Dec 14, 2007)

Though not ideal, you still have a chance.

Cool the males to 65 F and keep them on the *thin* side, feeding a maximum of two small flies a week (preferably one). Make sure you spray it every few days.

Heat the female up to 85 F and feed it as much as it will eat.

It is possibly to get H. coronatus adult at the same time form the same ootheca if you pick out the males at 3rd instar.

Good luck !


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't worry about it! I always keep both under the same conditions. There is no need to do anything special really. He will last much longer than you think. He will be around when she is adult.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 14, 2007)

no one answered her Q,.i would like to know my self...but i want to add something to it..sorry to hijack your thread

Q - How long does orchid mantid male and female live to from nymph? How many months?

Q - How long does Pseudocreobotra ocellata - spiny flower mantis live to from nympth how many months?


----------



## ismart (Dec 14, 2007)

I had three orchid males that lasted at least three months as adults before they died. Mating them should not be a problem.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 14, 2007)

ismart said:


> I had three orchid males that lasted at least three months as adults before they died. Mating them should not be a problem.


That's a relief. Me and my paranoid-ness.  :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 15, 2007)

Three months? What the heck? Everyone I know managed to keep them alive for about six weeks, how did you manage to prolong this period this much?


----------



## Mantida (Dec 15, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Three months? What the heck? Everyone I know managed to keep them alive for about six weeks, how did you manage to prolong this period this much?


That is what I heard as the lifespan of the male orchid. :huh:


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Three months? What the heck? Everyone I know managed to keep them alive for about six weeks, how did you manage to prolong this period this much?


Mine have lasted pretty close to that as well. I don't do anything special. I find these are an easy species to keep.


----------



## ismart (Dec 15, 2007)

Kruszakus said:


> Three months? What the heck? Everyone I know managed to keep them alive for about six weeks, how did you manage to prolong this period this much?


I did nothing special to prolong there life span. None of them were ever mated. The only female i had was badly deformed.


----------



## Mantida (Jan 12, 2008)

mantida said:


> Just a few days ago my female orchid molted into a subadult, which had me realize that my males were at subadult and were going to molt to adult soon.Now it's too late to do anything about it... but I guess I can do a last minute speed up for the females.
> 
> I'm worried my female won't make it in time. I was going to feed her until she looked like she would pop every day, and hope that she'd molt in two weeks, but this is stretching it a bit. Then after those two weeks she'd have to age for at least 2 weeks... meaning my male must last at least 4 weeks for this to work.  How long do the male H. coronatus live? Fingers crossed....


Argh. Turns out those "subadult" female were really SUBSUBADULT.

They molted to subadult a few days ago. However, they are rejecting everything I throw at them, bees, moths, crickets, etc. They're constantly under heat and the males are downstairs where it's 70 or something, while the females are at 80, but I believe there is no way they can catch up to the males like this. The males have probably been adult for a month now. *sigh* I wanted to breed these so badly...


----------



## joossa (Jan 12, 2008)

mantida said:


> Argh. Turns out those "subadult" female were really SUBSUBADULT.They molted to subadult a few days ago. However, they are rejecting everything I throw at them, bees, moths, crickets, etc. They're constantly under heat and the males are downstairs where it's 70 or something, while the females are at 80, but I believe there is no way they can catch up to the males like this. The males have probably been adult for a month now. *sigh* I wanted to breed these so badly...


Don't worry so much. It's not like it's the end of the world. Even if things don't turn out so good, you can still buy a male or two from here... Just make sure you do it in a timely manner.

Good luck!


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

joossa said:


> Don't worry so much. It's not like it's the end of the world. Even if things don't turn out so good, you can still buy a male or two from here... Just make sure you do it in a timely manner.Good luck!


not that easy..very hard to get at present


----------



## joossa (Jan 12, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> not that easy..very hard to get at present


Too bad Yen doesn't carry them anymore....


----------



## Mantida (Jan 12, 2008)

joossa said:


> Too bad Yen doesn't carry them anymore....


I thought Yen is still breeding 'em?

 One of the males already died.


----------



## joossa (Jan 12, 2008)

IIRC, he doesn't breed them anymore. He used to and was quite successful. (&lt;-Well, maybe that's a bit of an understatement...  ).


----------



## andy hood (Jan 14, 2008)

i got a male H. coronatus as an adult back at the begining of september 07 and hes still alive, i had a subadult female too, but she died the other day


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2008)

mantida said:


> I thought Yen is still breeding 'em?  One of the males already died.


THere are still couple of adult pairs but i am not putting much effort on this species now. All the best in breeding this species Nola, nice avatar you have there


----------



## Mantida (Jan 14, 2008)

I am now male orchid mantis-less.

Why those two males died so soon, I have no idea. I fed them a bluebottle every 7 days. :huh: 

The first missed breeding opportunity... what a bummer.


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Mantida. Now the orchid mantis is getting really rare! I hope I can find some when I'm back. =/


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

edit new thread


----------

